
Show HN: City Life – daily hunt for fun stuff in NYC - mrstrawberry
http://citylifedaily.com
======
bernardhalas
Definitely an interesting concept. It works well on mobile (better than on
desktop from my perspective).

What are the categories of places that appear in the list? Is there any
dynamics in the list? How often is the list re-created? It's not fully clear
to me what items appear in your list. Can we also expect to see future events
(like concerts tonight, gallery expositions,...)?

Is is possible to see/filter from categories? It would be great to add more
cities to the list. I'd love to have this in Europe!

If you want feedback from more people, you can try our give & get feedback
platform,
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange).

Good luck!

